# Ladies Please Respond - The 3 "Special Panties" Gift Story



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

To all of the TAM Ladies:

I posted my story below on September 20th in the Ladies Lounge in response to the question: “How does your husband initiate sex?” I would like to REPOST it here in the Sex in Marriage Forum and ask the TAM ladies to please answer these two questions after you read it:

1) Do you like this idea of the 3 “special panties” gifts? 
2) How would you FEEL if your husband gave you these 3 gifts?

There are MANY men reading these posts and searching for a way to improve their love life. Ladies…If you like this idea….PLEASE inspire the men with your honest and sincere comments to these questions. Thank You!!! I Notice The Details

Here is my original story:

I am a husband that is new to this site… and this thread caught my eye. I have been married to my wife for 15 years. Both of us struggled early on about talking about what we need regarding sex. We were both brought up in very religious families. I almost always found myself initiating sex, and thought of an idea to help my wife feel more comfortable in expressing her needs without saying a word: 

Five years ago, I surprised her with three small boxes that were beautifully wrapped. 

BOX 1 had a delicate pair of black, thong panties with a “swirl” pattern on them, and a note that basically said: Any time you wear these, you are entitled to a wonderful body massage from me ending with lots of kissing…”down there”. Wear them often, because I love your body and love to give you pleasure. I can’t wait to give you a “happy ending” whenever you wear these panties. 

BOX 2 had a pair of satin, Victoria’s Secret “animal” print panties with a note that basically said: Anytime you wear these, you will be ravished from head to toe. Some “mauling” might be encountered! Don’t wear them unless you are ready to be “taken”.

BOX 3 had a pair of Red, HankyPanky thong panties with a note that basically said: Anytime you wear these red panties, I promise to allow you to watch me do that “private solo act” you are curious about. You can watch up close, peek from the slightly open bedroom door, or come in a join the fun.

Over the next 5 years, we have had lots of fun with each pair….many stories to tell. I was thrilled every time I saw my wife choosing to wear these special panties. I write this because I also used these 3 erotic gifts to plant the seeds for sex during the day with my wife. For example, I will sometimes call her up and tell her that I have been imagining her in her animal print panties and black high heels….asking if she has the need to be “taken” by her husband later that evening. 

Other days, as I watch her dry off from taking her morning shower, I would lay her black swirl panties out on the bed for her to wear…saying “your thighs look so smooth and kissable right now”…she just smiles as she puts them on knowing what pleasure is in store for her later. 

Occasionally, when I am very stressed with work, I will mention that I might need some “red” time in the bedroom. She obliges here as well, because she now understands my needs and wants me to be happy. She also finds a way to hide these red panties in my suitcase with a note every time I go away on trips. 

Sorry for the long post, but simple things like this help us BOTH initiate and communicate in the bedroom!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

1) Do you like this idea of the 3 “special panties” gifts? Very much!
2) How would you FEEL if your husband gave you these 3 gifts? Sexy, desired, loved, and horny


----------



## Cupcake37 (Nov 19, 2011)

I love it! Reading your post makes me realise how much I have missed out in my marriage. My husband has never and probably would never do anything like this for me. Your wife is a very lucky lady.
X


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are a woman who would find the idea of box 3 offensive (i.e. you would never ever wear the red panties) what would be a good alternative? My wife is into massages. She's into being "taken" sometimes, or especially being tied up which I would probably use for box 2. But she hates the idea of masturbation and would never want to watch it or join in. So what to do with box 3?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

This sounds like a cute idea. Of course I would probably give him "3 gifts" too. LOL


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If you are a woman who would find the idea of box 3 offensive (i.e. you would never ever wear the red panties) what would be a good alternative? My wife is into massages. She's into being "taken" sometimes, or especially being tied up which I would probably use for box 2. But she hates the idea of masturbation and would never want to watch it or join in. So what to do with box 3?


69 to completion? lol


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

My wife would hate this idea. If I gave her the panties, she would never put them on. If I laid out a pair for her to wear, she would feel pressure and would not like it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> 69 to completion? lol


Sounds GREAT. If just a little self indulgent.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Sounds GREAT. If just a little self indulgent.


I would think it mutually self indulgent. LOL

I would also say that I wouldn't want him to lay out the panties for me. To me that takes away the whole point in the gift. I would look at it as a way for me to "be in charge". When you tell which ones to wear that takes away.

The cute thing to me about also getting him this gift would be what if we put on the "same type" on the same day. LOL


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> If you are a woman who would find the idea of box 3 offensive (i.e. you would never ever wear the red panties) what would be a good alternative? My wife is into massages. She's into being "taken" sometimes, or especially being tied up which I would probably use for box 2. But she hates the idea of masturbation and would never want to watch it or join in. So what to do with box 3?


I would wear #3, but what it signifies in the OP wouldn't work for us. I'm sure he could come up with an alternative for it though. And, I think HJ's idea of "3 gifts" for him is an excellent idea to return the favor(s)!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Our daughter is having a party at our house sometime in October that she wants us to disappear for, so I am thinking about getting a hotel room here in the city and surprising hubby with something like the three pantie thing. How would you guys adapt it for a guy? What kind of undies would you get? There aren't many sexy guy undies that aren't those stupid thong/pouch things, which we both HATE.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Tell him to give a certain type of flower based on what he wants


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> How would you guys adapt it for a guy? What kind of undies would you get? There aren't many sexy guy undies that aren't those stupid thong/pouch things, which we both HATE.


If my wife did this I would want the cards to read:

1. Whenever you wear the black silk boxers, you'll get a bj to completion.

2. Whenever you wear the red silk boxers, you can tie me up and "torture" me with the Magic Wand and then have your way with me.

3. Whenever you wear the blue silk boxers, I will share my latest fantasy with you and we will make it happen together. No excuses.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Our daughter is having a party at our house sometime in October that she wants us to disappear for, so I am thinking about getting a hotel room here in the city and surprising hubby with something like the three pantie thing. How would you guys adapt it for a guy? What kind of undies would you get? There aren't many sexy guy undies that aren't those stupid thong/pouch things, which we both HATE.


I would think a unique version of whatever he wears already.

Like if he wears boxers, maybe silk ones or patterned ones.

Or if it's the boxer briefs maybe just some with distinct patterns different from his usual colors. 

Like PINK :smthumbup: Am I strange to think pink boxer briefs sound sexy?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I would think a unique version of whatever he wears already.
> 
> Like if he wears boxers, maybe silk ones or patterned ones.
> 
> ...


LOL well... I wouldn't go with PINK necessarily. However, that could be reserved for the one thing he wouldn't request very often...if he didn't find pink boxer briefs to be sexy. Then again, since YOU do...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

TBH I cringe at this idea. 

I prefer spontaneity and need no encouragement to be in the mood.

For those that like it, great. Am all for anything that keeps people loving each other.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG I googled 'pink boxers for men' and found this page.

3WISHES.COM - Buy Mens Lingerie, Mens Thongs, Men's Sexy Underwear, Men's Briefs, Sexy Mens T-Shirts, Thong for Men, Candyman Fashion


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This one has possibilities


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Cupcake37 said:


> I love it! Reading your post makes me realise how much I have missed out in my marriage. My husband has never and probably would never do anything like this for me. Your wife is a very lucky lady.
> X


Thanks Cupcake37 for you very kind words. It is never too late to give your husband a few new ideas. Why don't you copy my story and show it to your husband? It sure can't hurt anything? 

My wife has had a lot of fun with these 3 gifts...and it allowed her to initiate sex in a fun way. I love it...and I am very lucky to be married to her as well. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a cute idea, but it wouldn't really work in my relationship. Too staged or something. 

I like things a bit more straightforward and spontaneous.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought it was the sweetest idea. I told my husband we should do the same thing and I should do the same for him. 

We are going to make this a goal.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> OMG I googled 'pink boxers for men' and found this page.
> 
> 3WISHES.COM - Buy Mens Lingerie, Mens Thongs, Men's Sexy Underwear, Men's Briefs, Sexy Mens T-Shirts, Thong for Men, Candyman Fashion


I would giggle so much if I saw that in person. Funny on the average male body. Hot on the athletic ones.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

This approach sounds staged and gimmicky to me so it wouldn't work for me. I prefer my husband be straightforward.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> This approach sounds staged and gimmicky to me so it wouldn't work for me. I prefer my husband be straightforward.


This gift to my wife does allow her to be SPONTANEOUS….because she owns the panties, the ball is in her court. She decides if and when she will wear them…and this can really add some fun to our sex life.

Here are two examples with the “animal” print panties:

I was working in the back yard in March preparing a flowerbed next to our bedroom window. I was dirty, sweaty, and working hard trying to improve the soil and plant new shrubs. The next thing I noticed was my wife thru the window inside….wearing her “animal” print panties and a smile. She slowly sprayed the windows near me with Windex. She then proceeded to clean all of the backyard windows thereby completely teasing the hell out of me!!! I couldn’t take my eyes off of her body, and decided…to hell with this yard work….I was in the house and she was up against the wall……..you can imagine the rest. By the way, those windows have never been cleaner…

On another occasion, we were at the theatre watching a movie. She went to the bathroom and came back…handing me something. I thought it was a napkin for my popcorn….but it was too smooth for a paper napkin….as the movie became brighter…I looked down and noticed that I was now holding her “animal” print panties in my hand. It then dawned on me that she wasn’t wearing any panties….OMG…..I don’t recall any part of the movie after this point. That was a very bold move!

We ended up leaving early, heavy kissing in the parking lot, steamed up windows….and incredible sex as soon as we got into the house. 

Both of these examples were initiated by my wife with her “animal” print panties….and this kind of spontaneity really helps keep our 15 year marriage fun.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> My wife would hate this idea. If I gave her the panties, she would never put them on. If I laid out a pair for her to wear, she would feel pressure and would not like it.


why don't you try it and find out? What have you got to lose besides a couple bucks and an hour of your time at VS? I always find it arousing to be in a lingerie store (overwhelming visuals - you know what I mean) If you don't get any you will atleast have a good wank by yourself that night.

If it sounds too staged like others are saying then modify to suit your own relationship.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Both of us struggled early on about talking about what we need regarding sex. We were both brought up in very religious families. I almost always found myself initiating sex, and thought of an idea to help my wife feel more comfortable in expressing her needs without saying a word:


After 5 years, has it helped her or you both actually talk (words not panties) about your sexual needs?

It certainly falls into the category of do what ever it takes to make your situation work for you, well done.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> To all of the TAM Ladies:
> 
> I posted my story below on September 20th in the Ladies Lounge in response to the question: “How does your husband initiate sex?” I would like to REPOST it here in the Sex in Marriage Forum and ask the TAM ladies to please answer these two questions after you read it:
> 
> ...


YES YES YES OH GOD YES... does that answer it for you, cause it answers it for me (see what I did there lol)

:smthumbup:


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope just give him the 3 boxes and let him read the notes and give you the panties he would like you to wear.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> OMG I googled 'pink boxers for men' and found this page.
> 
> 3WISHES.COM - Buy Mens Lingerie, Mens Thongs, Men's Sexy Underwear, Men's Briefs, Sexy Mens T-Shirts, Thong for Men, Candyman Fashion


Lmao....love it! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> After 5 years, has it helped her or you both actually talk (words not panties) about your sexual needs?
> 
> It certainly falls into the category of do what ever it takes to make your situation work for you, well done.


Charlie, 

Yes, this gesture has definately helped us talk about our sex life. These small gifts have created so many fun scenarios and really got my wife to relax about her sexuality. When I get more time, I will write a few short stories about each pair... 

These gifts gave my wife the clear message that her sexual wants and needs are important to me. They also gave her the power to ask for what she wants in a fun way. She is now more confident, initiates more, and loves to tease me. These panties have also awakened a fun side of her personality in the bedroom.

What man wouldn't like that after 15 years of marriage?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

CantePe said:


> YES YES YES OH GOD YES... does that answer it for you, cause it answers it for me (see what I did there lol)
> 
> :smthumbup:


Thanks CantePe....you just made my day again!!!!!!!!! 

I hope you get some "special panties" given to you ASAP from someone you love!

Thank You again


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Yes, this gesture has definately helped us talk about our sex life. These small gifts have created so many fun scenarios and really got my wife to relax about her sexuality. When I get more time, I will write a few short stories about each pair...
> 
> ...


That is so cool, I'll repeat well done. :smthumbup:


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I overthink things sometimes so keep that in mind. Im just putting out there the first thoughts that come to my mind...my DH and i have a great sex life btw:

1. These are prob just going to end up in the raunchy panty stockpile....i wish he knew how much i want a pair of tory burch shoes.
2. What if i want the massage option 5 days in a row....would that really happen? And what if the panties are in the wash when i want my next massage....hmm....
3. I dont think he will REALLY want to give me the massage option as much as im going to want it....ugh....kind of wish he would have just bought me a gift certificate for a massage.....oh and maybe those tory burch shoes too. Ok ok, 3 panties dont equal the cost of the massage and the shoes.
*sigh* i dont feel like having to find the underwear and remember what each pair means.

Im being a *b*! Just trying to provide some humor and a different answer. Totally cute idea and props to you for keeping it interesting in your marriage!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Five years ago, I gave my wife three pairs of panties…see my story in the opening post. My main purpose was to help HER to express her wants and make it easier for HER to initiate sex… These panties have become a FUN way for her to accomplish this. Here is one example of how SHE has decided to use her new” Black Swirl Panties”:

My wife and I were changing our clothes to go out for dinner. She turns to me and asks if I thought her bra and panties matched….that was the FIRST time I had ever seen these new “black swirl” panties on her body. I noticed the sexy grin on her face as she turned to put her skirt on. Inside…I was so thrilled because she was initiating this!!!!!!!!!!!

While at dinner, we flirted and laughed about happy ending massages. I told her that I was thrilled with her choice of underwear…and that giving her pleasure made me a very happy husband. ..more flirting, then footsie under the table, and then a chocolate desert with two spoons.

Once home, I undressed my Princess down to only these panties. I had her lay on the bed and she watched with anticipation as I lit 4 candles in the bedroom. I then grabbed some of her Bath and Body Works lotion and began to give her an arousing massage from head to toe…slowly teasing her body in all the right places.

I told her how gorgeous she looked in her new panties….and told her that she can ONLY take them off when she has had enough foreplay!!! I kept teasing her body with light, feathery strokes with increasing focus on her smooth inner thighs and panty line areas…and within 10 minutes…she reached down and peeled these panties off. 

We were both extremely turned on, and I happily began kissing her until she had a wonderful, toe curling orgasm. When she came back to earth and her breathing returned to normal, I looked her in the eyes and thanked her for initiating all of this wonderful pleasure…simply by wearing these panties. She immediately knew how powerful this gift really was and kept smiling at me for the rest of the night!

More stories to follow later…


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Okay. I am going to do this. I will give her these gifts this Saturday night. My cards will say something slightly different but will still be sexual in nature.

I will report back the response.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Okay. I am going to do this. I will give her these gifts this Saturday night. My cards will say something slightly different but will still be sexual in nature.
> 
> I will report back the response.


AWESOME....just make it FUN and show lots of enthusiasm whenever your wife chooses to wear them! 

My wife still loves this idea after 5 years. The other day, she was folding her panties after they came off the drying rack, and suddenly held them up in the air to get my attention (I was watching TV)....with a smile from ear to ear...she said "I still love that you gave me such an intimate gift"! :smthumbup:

All I can say is....when my wife is happy, everyone is happy! 

I am anxious to hear your results.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Here goes. I spent most of the day shopping ( about 6hrs) spent aprox $200 once you count in cards and special gift boxes ( I suck at wrapping) 

In each of the boxes as well as panties 2 had costume jewelry and one had a hair band that matched the panties. The idea behind that was she could hint she was wearing them by wearing the accessories. Each box had a card explaining what the gift was for.
One romantic, one sensual, one wild side. I also purchased and additional card that was romantic in nature and explained in that card what the gifts were for. I also bought a cool halloween costume for her and a box of coloured cotton underwear just for fun. Okay maybe I went a bit overboard but they were having a sale. I must add that box 2 the sensual set has a matching bra. 

I set them all up on her side of the bed. She comes home. Finally goes upstairs. Comes down 30 seconds later with a bit of a smile on her face and says " what's that for" - I'm said " did you not open them" - no she said. I said why not? Well I have to make pizza first she said? Her deal was she had the another obligation and wanted to delay gratification of opening the gifts. Needless to say I was very hurt and behaved badly and lashed out but I thought that was rude. 

The gifts are on the bed still unopened....she is downstairs watching a movie with the kids. 

She tried with the reason that as the gifts were for her she could open them any time she wanted. I said it is polite to ask the giver if they want you to open them now or would it be okay to wait. She disagreed with that. 

So that is what happened......

Not sure what to do at this point ? any suggestions?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> Here goes. I spent most of the day shopping ( about 6hrs) spent aprox $200 once you count in cards and special gift boxes ( I suck at wrapping)
> 
> In each of the boxes as well as panties 2 had costume jewelry and one had a hair band that matched the panties. The idea behind that was she could hint she was wearing them by wearing the accessories. Each box had a card explaining what the gift was for.
> One romantic, one sensual, one wild side. I also purchased and additional card that was romantic in nature and explained in that card what the gifts were for. I also bought a cool halloween costume for her and a box of coloured cotton underwear just for fun. Okay maybe I went a bit overboard but they were having a sale. I must add that box 2 the sensual set has a matching bra.
> ...


You let your anticipation of what the gifts were for get the better of you. I would have been a little antsy too wanting her to open them if I was you. You were excited and you feel shot down. Maybe once she opens them she'll feel a little regretful because she hurt your feelings.

She may still surprise you. That took thought!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> You let your anticipation of what the gifts were for get the better of you. I would have been a little antsy too wanting her to open them if I was you. You were excited and you feel shot down. Maybe once she opens them she'll feel a little regretful because she hurt your feelings.
> 
> She may still surprise you. That took thought!









she got home more than 4 hours ago...still they sit there. Other obligations I guess. ie- more important things to do.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Are the kids in bed yet?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Are the kids in bed yet?



No. I think I need to go for a long drive. I feel very hurt and my efforts have been yet again rejected. I think at this point a do it yourself divorce kit would have gone over better. At least she would have paid attention to it. lol.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> No. I think I need to go for a long drive. I feel very hurt and my efforts have been yet again rejected. I think at this point a do it yourself divorce kit would have gone over better. At least she would have paid attention to it. lol.


I am trying to figure out what she's thinking. I think she has an idea of what type of items are in the boxes. Maybe she don't want to start something with the kids up. 

Try not to go loco. Give her benefit of doubt. 

I hurt my husband's feelings the other night. He came in and asked me to go to our room for a bit. It was obvious he was doing something in the kitchen. I am thinking, yummy he's making me some pizza or something. I will hold off on eating something so I'm hungry. Like an hour and half later he comes back to the bedroom with white chocolate covered Oreos. I literally said. "Oh, I thought you were cooking something. I am back here starving to death and you bring me cookies." LOL I felt bad but I was kind of disappointed because I thought I was getting food! Not cookies. I had to make sure and thank him again the next day because he thought he was doing good.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

I took violin classes because my ex wife loved the violin, so I spent hours practicing at my neighbour's garage and she said: " Meh, you're not good for playing violin." It wasn't what I expected, but you can't force a gift into an unwilling person.

If you feel this way, CanadianGuy, then there's tons of more important thing than panties appreciation. Maybe you need a long and serious talk.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I think a gift like this is only going to work if the relationship is generally happy and the couple already has a good sex life. From what you have written in other posts, CanadianGuy, I don't think that's the case? I'm sorry if I'm mis-remembering. 

A grand gesture is not going to fix anything. 

I'm sorry your efforts weren't appreciated. I would be feeling really hurt too. Can you take them back?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the different perspectives, it is appreciated. 
And yes Lyris the relationship is definitely strained to say the least. However it's moments like this that it seems way more strained than it really should ya know. I can take some of the items back. Not the panties and the earrings/necklaces though. 

I can never take back the moment either. Sh*t.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep, moment's gone now.

I think I'd find it very hard to accept a gift like that from my husband gracefully if we weren't in harmony. Because if things were bad, how could they even be used? That's my relationship anyway, if we're not getting along, we don't have sex. 

I've read through some of your old threads and it doesn't sound like your wife loves you. She certainly doesn't prioritize you. Maybe she's not capable of love.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Perhaps your right Lyris. I've hijacked the thread enough now. If I have anything else to report I will.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I Notice The Details said:


> Five years ago, I surprised her with three small boxes that were beautifully wrapped.
> 
> *BOX 1* had a delicate pair of black, thong panties with a “swirl” pattern on them, and a note that basically said: Any time you wear these, you are entitled to a wonderful body massage from me ending with lots of kissing…”down there”. Wear them often, because I love your body and love to give you pleasure. I can’t wait to give you a “happy ending” whenever you wear these panties.
> 
> ...


I absolutely ADORE this idea and find it just so very creative, highly romantic, lovely -







!! I think you should go to sites like this and share your story The Marriage Bed forum  , plaster it on Christian forums... . at least you won't get thrown off (I did - ha ha )... Christians and me don't always mix, I seem to say too much that offends them.

I WISH my husband was as Creative as YOU were in our earlier marriage, I was repressed (even though I am far from shy - but in this area - I don't even know how to explain it - I was caged, felt so many acts were "dirty" ).... and he was backwards as well, we both loved sex though ...and felt that strongly in the dim lights under the sheets together.... we both initiated from the very beginning ...but it was always silently ....we just NEVER talked about it ...things were just FELT, we went with the flow...weren't big flirters either ....kinda boring looking back. 

We talked openly about every other subject under the sun -except sex, masterbation, our fantasies, & spicing it up. I guess we were satisfied "enough" being vanilla...for 19 long yrs. 

Now that we've opened up, we're just really OVERT about it... our initiating is about = these days.



> *Canadian Guy said*: Her deal was she had the another obligation and wanted to delay gratification of opening the gifts. Needless to say I was very hurt and behaved badly and lashed out but I thought that was rude.
> 
> The gifts are on the bed still unopened....she is downstairs watching a movie with the kids.
> 
> She tried with the reason that as the gifts were for her she could open them any time she wanted. I said it is polite to ask the giver if they want you to open them now or would it be okay to wait. She disagreed with that.


OMG CanadianGuy...I just noticed your posts on this page... that is heartbreaking  , I would be very hurt also..what is wrong with some wives...sure things have been strained .... but :wtf: Can't she see you was offering an olive branch...a peace offering, moments like that should not be trampled... you know what... take solace in the fact YOU DID A BEAUTIFUL THING here... 

.....You took a risk, you put effort , even lots of $$ into reaching out to your wife, your marriage...please don't down yourself for that, know this makes you a GOOD MAN, a trying man....don't beat yourself up too much.... I know it is tempting to just emotionally distance yourself & shut down.... but ....maybe....

If I was you, I'd probably remove the gifts for now...I'd go to her and apologize for getting upset quickly with her (after all this is the only thing you did wrong -that played a role in her snowballing reaction)..... let her know you was just very excited & her delaying the gratification "HURT" you deeply - you overreacted & that was wrong....this is just being honest. 

MAybe with this exchange, a smile will come to her face, she will then want to open these precious gifts ..... just a thought. I wouldn't return them all just yet, I think this could be salvaged --possibly -with some heartfelt communication & understanding of each other. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I absolutely ADORE this idea and find it just so very creative, highly romantic, lovely -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You SimplyAmorous for your VERY kind words! 

I am just a simple man with a simple idea...that REALLY worked in my marriage. I will post a few more stories of how my wife has used them. I think they will give many people looking for a way to spice up their marriage a few ideas. I never thought of posting my idea on other forums...I really didn't know how other women would react to my special panties idea. Thanks for the suggestion and your positive reaction!  

More than anything, THANK YOU for always pouring your heart out in all of your posts. Your love for your husband and family is very clear and I really appreciate your PASSION and THOUGHTFULNESS every time you respond to any question!

The world needs more women like you!!!!!!! 

Your husband is a very lucky man....remind him when you get a chance....Sincerely, I Notice The Details


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I Notice The Details said:


> Your husband is a very lucky man....remind him when you get a chance....Sincerely, I Notice The Details


Oh you are making me laugh here.... he is out there in the garage right now laying on the cement under our sons car fixing a brake line ~ likely thinking I ought to be out there helping him ... ha ha - sometimes I could be a little sweeter instead of being stuck to my keyboard on TAM. 

I was just telling him of your thread earlier in the car, how creative some men are - giving him a little Jab. 

I am printing up your original post & saving it in my file cabinet to share with my sons someday.....Mother wants them to have a happening sex life ~ of course...... it's just such an "original" ....something very precious in an early marriage to offer their wives, a little kinky but oh sooo romantic... and surely opening the dialog to many delicious delights.


----------



## exhaustedwife (Oct 15, 2012)

I did something similar for my hubby for father's day. 

It was a set of 3 (actually 4) gifts. 

I had my daughter tell him "Daddies are thoughtful, nice, and fun, so your first gift is something thoughtful. It was a book he had been wanting to read. The next day it was something nice, a nice watch we had picked out. The somethign fun was 2 gifts. I bought a small toy for my daughter to give him for the something fun, but the real gift was later on that night, I had gotten something sassy to wear to bed  

He used* to leave things in my car for me....after class i would come out to find cards, flowers, and little gifts with love notes in the seat. . . he doesn't anymore. I am trying to rekindle all of that, but I have my doubts about whether or not he will ever do these things again. 

I would wear the panties.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

I abosolutely love the panties idea..it's so playful, sounds like something my husband would enjoy too!!


----------

